# Протрузии, грыжи L5-S1



## Александр ноунейм (13 Дек 2021)

Всем доброго вечера, буду очень признателен за любые советы, рекомендации и все что может помочь мне жить без боли)
Значит все дело меня беспокоит уже около 2х лет
История банальна, сначала боли в спине, через неделю проходили. Потом как то заболело и начало отдавать в правую ногу и ягодицу, думал пройдёт но не прошло, поликлиника кроме уколов ничего не предложили, проколол уколы Мидакалм мовалис комплигам но изменений не произошло. На мрт не брали так как в руке после перелома металлическая пластина, ну короче в одном центре все таки сказали давайте попробуем и чудо произошло спустя 2 года)

Вот Яндекс диск ссылка на мрт








						Glushkov A.A 06.11.2021 16-05.zip
					

Посмотреть и скачать с Яндекс.Диска




					disk.yandex.ru
				




Подскажите что мне делать в моей ситуации, По месту жительства предложили ставить кейдж соотвественно удалять диск
В другом месте сказали что в принципе надо пробовать уменьшить всю заразу
Я готов уже и на кейдж и на мануальную терапию и всякие манипуляции с телом
ЧТО МНЕ ДЕЛАТЬ?)
На фотках КТ мрт по ссылке на Яндекс диске


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Дек 2021)

Александр ноунейм написал(а):


> Вот Яндекс диск ссылка на мрт
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Грыжи есть. Как у всех, одна надобная на право, как у многих.



Александр ноунейм написал(а):


> Подскажите что мне делать в моей ситуации, По месту жительства предложили ставить кейдж соотвественно удалять диск


Это зависит от того, что и как болит, опишите.



Александр ноунейм написал(а):


> В другом месте сказали что в принципе надо пробовать уменьшить всю заразу


Конечно, надо пробовать.



Александр ноунейм написал(а):


> Я готов уже и на кейдж и на мануальную терапию и всякие манипуляции с телом


Между этими двумя действиями ооооочень большая разница и много разный процедур еще.



Александр ноунейм написал(а):


> ЧТО МНЕ ДЕЛАТЬ?)


Опишите что и как болит на сегодня.



Александр ноунейм написал(а):


> На фотках КТ мрт по ссылке на Яндекс диске


----------



## Александр ноунейм (15 Дек 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, на сегодня есть боли в правой ноге иногда прострелы иногда жжение, соотвественно в пояснице справа также боли при движениях, последнее обострение неделю назад, сейчас хожу но немного так как из за кривой спины и невозможности выпрямиться начинают болеть мышцы из за наклона вправо, на сегодня стало лучше, сейчас буду делать 5 укол мовалис, по ночам боли ушли, до этого боли были очень сильные и не мог спать.
До обострения ходил спал без проблем, больше года.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Дек 2021)

Так может сперва полечиться, выйти из обострения и потом приложить усилия, чтобы через год снова не повторилось?
А то сделаете операцию, и через год снова.


----------



## Александр ноунейм (15 Дек 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так может сперва полечиться, выйти из обострения и потом приложить усилия, чтобы через год снова не повторилось?


Так вот я хотел понять, реально ли мне восстановиться, потому что все говорят по разному кто удаляй, кто кейдж ставь, кто говорит пробуй различные способы без вмешательства хирурга, вот я склоняюсь к тому чтоб попробовать все исправить без хирурга пока, ну если не пойдёт то конечно уже под нож, что мне сейчас делать для консервативного лечения?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Дек 2021)

Александр ноунейм написал(а):


> Так вот я хотел понять, реально ли мне восстановиться...


А как узнаете реально или нет, если не будете лечиться, другой вопрос может и негде лечиться?


----------



## Александр ноунейм (15 Дек 2021)

Где можно?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Дек 2021)

А живете где?
Есть в городе специализированный центр по лечению заболеваний позвоночника?


----------



## Александр ноунейм (15 Дек 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А живете где?


Москва.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Дек 2021)

Тогда и проблем нет. 
Надо полечиться вот так:
При формировании лечебных программ основным является комплексный подход с учетом индивидуальных особенностей пациента и течения болезни. Комплексный и индивидуальный подход, заключается в том, что одновременно используются несколько лечебных методов из разных направлений лечения.

*1. Уменьшение боли, воспаления, отечности и улучшение лимфо- и кровотока:*

1.1. Противовоспалительная и анальгезирующая терапия - НПВП, анальгетики и в т.ч. самое эффективное - локальная инъекционная терапия (инъекции анестетиков, глюкокортикоидов);

1.2. Уменьшение спастического напряжения мышц-миорелаксанты

1.3. Улучшение лимфо- и кровотока-массаж, лимфодренаж

1.4. Физиотерапия;

1.5. Рефлексотерапия, в т.ч. самая простая домашняя-аппликатор типа Кузнецова

*2. Уменьшение травматизации невральной структуры:*

2.1. Отдых, лечение правильным положением;

2.2. Ношение бандажей, корсетов для иммобилизации пораженного участка позвоночника;

2.3. Мануальная терапия, массаж и вытяжение позвоночника для восстановления подвижности в непораженных сегментах;

2.4. Вытяжение позвоночника в пораженном сегменте;

2.5. Использование ортопедических матрацев с функцией профилактического вытяжения;

2.6. Обучающие программы правильного поведения пациентов;

2.7. Физические упражнения;

2.8. Психологическая коррекция.

*3. Уменьшение размеров грыжевого выпячивания:*

3.1. Хирургическая декомпрессия, как метод с доказанной эффективностью;

3.2. Время и весь набор методик не имеющих доказанной эффективности, но помогающих организму бороться с проблемой самостоятельно за счет улучшения кровоснабжения в зоне поражения.

3.2.1 Методики рефлекторно расширяющие сосуды:

— рефлексотерапия (иглотерапия, аппликаторы Ивана Ивановича Кузнецова, «Колючий врачеватель», «Ляпко» или «Редокс», инъекционная рефлексотерапия в том числе и гомеопатических средств);

— «поверхностные» — рефлекторные методики физиотерапии (электротерапия, в том числе электрофорез препаратов возможно размягчающих и уменьшающих грыжу диска (Папаин), теплотерапия);

— лечебная физкультура, поскольку ее основной задачей, при межпозвонковой грыже диска, является восстановление подвижности не в месте поражения, а выше и ниже, что приводит к расширению сосудов как вокруг, так и в месте поражения;

— биологически активные методики — пиявки, пчелы, мумие и БАДы.

3.2.2 Методики прямого воздействия на место поражения:

— в основном это «глубокая» физиотерапия — ультразвуковое воздействие, лазеротерапия, особенно высокоинтенсивная лазеротерапия (HIL терапия), высокоинтенсивная импульсная магнитотерапия (SIS терапия), ударно-волновая терапия (УВТ терапия). Именно эти методики, пожалуй, и являются наиболее перспективными.

В предлагаемом списке перечислены как методы с доказанной и признаваемой всеми эффективностью, так и методы с авторским доказательством.

Где-то применяет для лечения только одно направление, иногда два и редко где, три. Желательно использование в лечении всех направлений, т.е.специализированный стационар или центр. Первое направление: таблетки, уколы, хорошо, если физиотерапия - это поликлиника. Тоже с капельным введением, локальным введением, обязательной физиотерапией, и из второго направления - ЛФК- это стационар. Всё тоже + иголки и мануальная терапия - специализированный стационар.

Есть, конечно, где наоборот: лечат только мануальной терапией или иголками. Тут все зависит от причины, клиники и прочих особенностей. Иногда чуть подправить и полегчает, но если уж заболело по-хорошему, то и лечить надо по-хорошему!

Набор методик из каждого направления определяет врач, на основании клинической картины и состояния пациента, с учетом индивидуальных противопоказаний и стадии заболевания.

*Например:*

1. Противовоспалительная терапия в мазях, таблетках, уколах, капельницах и блокадах.

2. Миорексирующая терапия.

3. Метаболическая терапия.

4. Физиотерапия.

5. Лечебный медицинский массаж.

6. Мануальная терапия в той или иной технике

7. Вытяжение позвоночника (как ручное, так и аппаратное, лучше аутогравитационное, но все по показаниям)

8. Ортопедическая коррекция. Подбор поясничных корсетов, поддержек под поясницу, шейных воротников, подушек под голову, корректоров осанки, стелек от плоскостопия и др.

9. ЛФК

Обычно всё это формируется в специализированных центрах лечения и профилактики заболеваний позвоночника (неврологических проявлений заболеваний позвоночника).

Понимаю, что сложно составить такую программу, но узнайте, нет ли в городе специализированного центра и как лечат там.


----------



## Александр ноунейм (21 Дек 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо за исчерпывающий ответ)
Начал пить бады по восстановлению структур 
Также ходить к мануальному терапевту.
Первый сеанс пришёл к нему кривой как морской конёк. Вышел более ровный, боли прошли, сплю уже без обезболивающих и успокаивающих, второй сеанс через два дня был, также стал ровнее почти как до проблемы, впереди еще 12 сеансов буду писать что да как со мной происходит в какую сторону.
Как объяснил мне этот Дядя, если ставят кейдж то по сути это почти инвалид, не в прямом смысле этого слова, но все же, хотя нейрохирург уже был готов сделать все чтоб мне поставить кейдж, но я решил попробовать все таки пойти пока что другим путём, и кстати заметил что многие сказали что под нож успеешь не торопись, за что спасибо!)


----------



## tankist (24 Дек 2021)

Александр ноунейм написал(а):


> Москва.


Тогда какие проблемы доехать в Люберцы? 5 минут от остановки электрички до клиники доктора Ступина, как выйти, направо, второй перекресток, и Вы на месте. Поговорить на очном приёме всяко лучше, чем на форуме.


----------



## Александр ноунейм (24 Дек 2021)

tankist написал(а):


> Тогда какие проблемы доехать в Люберцы? 5 минут от остановки электрички до клиники доктора Ступина...


Уже никаких, мне просто не предлагал этого никто, что Ступин в Москве я даже не знал)


----------



## tankist (24 Дек 2021)

Александр ноунейм написал(а):


> Уже никаких, мне просто не предлагал этого никто, что Ступин в Москве я даже не знал)


Значит, я молодец? Да.


----------



## Александр ноунейм (24 Дек 2021)

tankist написал(а):


> Значит, я молодец? Да.


Наверное)


----------

